# What to use as litter?



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have seen that a lot of people at using carefresh as their litter. Is it just bedding, or is it actually litter?? I just switched to a fleece liner and I would like to get a litter box so Edge doesn't use the whole cage as his litter box lol. Basically I would like to know what is the best type of litter to use?

Also I have a bag of aspen bedding, would I be able to use that as his litter?? Will he actually use it?
Thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Alot of things can be used in a litter box; carefresh,shavings,paper towel,non clumping litter.
I use yesterdays news made by purina.


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you. My biggest thing is that I didn't know if it was the smell of the litter that got them to use it. But now that I know I will just start by trying to use the Aspen I have left and see where it goes from there. Thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Place some poop in the litter box that will help.


----------

